# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση >  ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ LG 3000

## km63

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ.
ΕΧΩ ΜΙΑ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ LG3000 MODEL: 32LG3000-ZA.
ΟΤΑΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΟΙΓΩ ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΖΕΙ ΕΓΧΡΩΜΕΣ ΚΑΘΕΤΕΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ.Ο ΗΧΟΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΑΓΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΚΑΝΑΛΙΩΝ.ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 15-30 ΛΕΠΤΑ ΕΠΑΝΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ Η ΕΙΚΟΝΑ.
ΕΝΑΣ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΠΩΣ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ Η ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑ ΟΔΗΓΗΣΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΟΘΟΝΗΣ (Η ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ SHARP 83D2T).ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ;

----------


## GeorgeSindos

εχει δικιο ο τεχνικος πας για αλαγη πλακετας.

----------


## km63

Το κακο ειναι οτι η εταιρεία δεν δινει μονο την πλακετα αλλα μαζι με την οθονη και με κοστος 250 ευρω.εχω βρει στο διαδικτυο μια ιδια αλλα αντι για κωδικο 83D2T εχει 81G2.Θα δουλεψει με την οθονη μου ;

----------


## GeorgeSindos

Σε αυτο το θεμα ειναι δυσκολο να σου δώσω απαντηση.Στην φωτογραφια της νεας πλακετας βλεπεις απολυτα να τεριαζουν τα χαρακτηριστικα?
Αν ναι τοτε περνεις το ρισκο.

----------


## Β.Πετρος

Δεν ταιριαζουν μαλλον και το προβλημα  εμενα μου φαινεται οτι ειναι η οθονη, στην ενωση της οθονης με την η τις πλακετιτσες στο πανω μερος της οθονης . Αν αποσυναρμολογησης την οθονη και ενω δουλευη αγγιξης τις ενωσεις θα καταλαβης που ειναι το προβλημα. Μονο εμπειρος τεχνικος μπορει να το κανει αυτο.
καλη επιτυχια

----------


## km63

Ευχαριστω.Θα κανω μια προσπαθεια.

----------


## mikemtb73

Ίδια τηλεόραση, παρόμοιο πρόβλημα.
Εμφανίζει 3 κάθετες και κάτι παραλλαγές. Αναλόγως τι πατάς (menu, input)
Βγάζοντας μια μια τα 2 φλεξ, απλά το φαινόμενο απομονωνεται στην αριστερή η στην δεξιά πλευρά της εικόνας..
Πάω για t-con? 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## GeorgeSindos

Αν πιέσεις ελαφρά τις καλωδιοταινιες αλλάζει
 συμπεριφορά; Όταν πατάς το menu εμφανίζει τις λειτουργίες ή έχεις μόνο γραμμές;

----------


## mikemtb73

> Αν πιέσεις ελαφρά τις καλωδιοταινιες αλλάζει
>  συμπεριφορά; Όταν πατάς το menu εμφανίζει τις λειτουργίες ή έχεις μόνο γραμμές;


Όχι δεν αλλάζει συμπεριφορά. Όταν μπαίνω μενού αλλάζει η διάταξη των γραμμών απλά 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

Στο γιουτιούμπ έψαξες; Για ρίξε μια ματιά στα βίδεα.

----------


## katmadas

μαλλον ειναι η πλακετα του buffer στο πανελ και οχι η tcon.

----------

mikemtb73 (06-03-19)

----------


## GeorgeSindos

ΦΑΝΗ που είσαι ρε φιλε; χάθηκες....

----------


## katmadas

xaxa! νεαπολιτικα.... αυριο εχω σινδο....

----------


## mikemtb73

> μαλλον ειναι η πλακετα του buffer στο πανελ και οχι η tcon.


Μάλλον μέσα έπεσες... αλλαξα t-con αλλά  οι γραμμές δεν άλλαξαν συμπεριφορά...
Ούτε πάτημα τα φλεξ της οθονης και του τκον σε διάφορα σημεια επηρεάζει κάτι....

Το πλαίσιο με τις 12 λάμπες θα γίνει ένα ωραίο φωτιστικό. 
Πλακέτες θα τις δώσω σκότωμα.
Πάνελ το λυπάμαι.. Δεν έχει κάποιο ραγισμα εμφανησιακα... Κρίμα πάει για πέταμα, δεν βρίσκω κάποια χρήση 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

----------


## GeorgeSindos

ποιος ειναι ο κωδικός του panel?

----------


## katmadas

Σε παρομοια βλαβη αλλαξα κατι smd πυκωτακια στην πλακετιτσα.
Το σημειο το βρηκα με ζεστο αερα απο πιστολακι.

----------


## mikemtb73

> ποιος ειναι ο κωδικός του panel?


Sharp LK315T3LZ94

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

----------


## GeorgeSindos

Έχω αυτό είναι λειτουργικό από philips 32PF9541/10

LK315T3LZ43 MADE IN JAPAN

----------


## mikemtb73

Τι σασί της έχει πεταχτεί εδώ και κάτι μέρες... Ευχαριστώ πάντως 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ΝΑΝΙΣ

η συγκερκριμένη βλάβη πέρασε και απο μένα παλιά.
έτυχε να εχω t-con για δοκιμή η οποία δεν έφταιγε φυσικά.
Μου την άφησαν και την πέταξα κρατώντας τα ανταλλακτικά.
πού ήσουν ρε Φάνη πιο μπροστα να μας πεις για τα smd πυκνωτάκια..
η πληροφορία αυτή είναι πολύ σημαντική για τους υπόλοιπους συναδέλφους.
Μήπως να φτιαχτεί μια βάση δεδομένων βλαβών εδώ κάπου να την έχουμε σαν αρχείο βλαβών;;; ( λέω εγώ τώρα)
κάτι σαν το γερμανικό EURAS του Αμοιρίδη..

----------

mikemtb73 (22-05-19), xrhstos1978 (26-07-19)

----------

